# Starling Rehabber Needed In Berlin, Germany



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anyone have a Berlin rehabber reference handy? There is someone on Starling Talk posting about a pet Starling that has broken the upper beak. Seems we had a reference to a German rehabber not too long ago, but I'm not finding it right now and keep getting interrupted with incoming.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember that,you will find the information on Petewalton's thread.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19170

Here is the link:

http://www.vogelklappe.de/vk/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Treesa!

I've posted the link on Starling-Talk and had already asked the person to join here in case some of your European members could refer her somewhere for help.

Terry


----------

